# Lamborghini used parts from Audi parts bin?



## a529612 (May 10, 2006)

*Lamborghini uses parts from Audi parts bin?*

Does anyone know what they borrowed from the Audi parts bin?


_Modified by a529612 at 5:49 PM 5-25-2006_


----------



## kovachian (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Lamborghini uses parts from Audi parts bin? (a529612)*

I know the Gallardo for one uses climate controls from Audi, and I think the Murcielagodoes too but I'm not sure. I'm not sure of other examples but there's probably others I don't know of.


_Modified by kovachian at 4:59 PM 5/27/2006_


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Lamborghini uses parts from Audi parts bin? (kovachian)*

well its hard to say that lambo brrows from audi or audi brrows from lambo. i know audi is brrowing motors from lambo or atleast motor design for some of the audi motors.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Lamborghini uses parts from Audi parts bin? (chaos2984)*

Yes, Lamborghini uses parts from the VW/Audi parts bin, Audi is using a version of the V10 from the Gallardo, and the Jetta 2.5 is (by a stretch of the imagination







) half of that engine. I thought it was funny to see what appears to be the same adjuster knob for the rear view mirrors that I have in my GLI in none other than a Gallardo. I have to say that (for interior pieces anyway) VAG is just fine as a source for basic things like climate control etc, and interior materials. The new Lambos IMO, are much more drool-worthy than those of the 80s forward because of what Audi has done. I'm also sure that the build quality is leaps and bounds ahead of those earlier beasts. 
Back to parts bin sharing. At least Lamborghini is not owned by Ford. Aston Martin and Jaguar had some dreadful Ford sourced interior bits early on, which thank the Lawd, has changed recently. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by nicoli at 7:16 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## a529612 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Lamborghini uses parts from Audi parts bin? (nicoli)*

The alarm light on the door looks familiar. So do the climate control and seat design.










_Modified by a529612 at 7:47 PM 6-2-2006_


----------

